# Trump might continue the CHEESE via Executive Order!



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/trump-executive-order-coronavirus-391305
Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I am no legal scholar, but I think it would be unconstitutional to issue an EO passing out money to unemployed.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

He would if he could, but he can't.
Probably only EO on eviction moratorium.

Democrats are holding everything up.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


There is absolutely nothing that could make me vote for him.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/trump-executive-order-coronavirus-391305
> Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


ahahahahahahahahha.

nope. specially if one remembers all this 'cheese' is going straight to the nat'l debt's so we will be paying this all back (or our kids), so it won't curry votes now or later.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> There is absolutely nothing that could make me vote for him.


I'd vote for him only if he forced U/L to give us the destination address with each ping, and get rid of AR, CR, and ratings.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Illini said:


> I'd vote for him only if he forced U/L to give us the destination address with each ping, and get rid of AR, CR, and ratings.


Even then I couldn't vote for him. He's done far too much damage already.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> There is absolutely nothing that could make me vote for him.


What if he promised to bring back Tik Tok?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> There is absolutely nothing that could make me vote for him.


What if you didnt have to pay taxes 
at all for the next 4 years and 
he bought you a puppy ?



jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/trump-executive-order-coronavirus-391305
> Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


Nope no taxes no puppy 
no vote from me....


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

ashlee2004 said:


> What if he promised to bring back Tik Tok?





25rides7daysaweek said:


> What if you didnt have to pay taxes
> at all for the next 4 years and
> he bought you a puppy ?


*NOTHING








*


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Money can't be appropriated from the US Treasury by Executive Order, but existing dollars can be directed to fill a specific need, by Executive Order.

If the House-Senate do not reach a deal by Friday August 7th, President Trump will use existing un-spent Pandemic Stimulus dollars, to extend the $600 @ week benefit, until Congress arrives at an agreement on the overall stimulus package.

This Evening's Summary: https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...tive-order-to-reinstate-enhanced-unemployment


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Hell all 5 B of A ATM's have been out of cash for two days now. Glad a got most of it out of there.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I bought $4500 of silver today, reccommending others to convert Federal Reserve Notes to PM.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well since the Electorial College casts the deciding votes. Doesn't matter to me how anyone votes accept them.

Remember "Rulers make bad lovers" Stevie Nicks. Gold dust woman.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> Money can't be appropriated from the US Treasury by Executive Order, but existing dollars can be directed to fill a specific need, by Executive Order.
> 
> If the House-Senate do not reach a deal by Friday August 7th, President Trump will use existing un-spent Pandemic Stimulus dollars, to extend the $600 @ week benefit, until Congress arrives at an agreement on the overall stimulus package.
> 
> This Evening's Summary: https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...tive-order-to-reinstate-enhanced-unemployment


Democrats suck.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I bought $4500 of silver today, reecommending others to convert Federal Reserve Notes to PM.


Smart move. I just hate to buy it today's prices. But then if they crash the market , which it is said that is happening next. You may be able to double that. So good luck.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Hell all 5 B of A ATM's have been out of cash for two days now. Glad a got most of it out of there.


Where are you?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Riverside, CA.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Riverside, CA.


Wow.

No cash?
Did you go in a branch?

That ain't good.

....hope you're safe, away from the fire.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That happened a month ago to. This time no 600 and it's worse. This branch was closed but I think it may have been after five. I didn't check the other branch cause I'm sitting on a few K.

Oh and the fire. I'm 20 miles from it. Wind blowing away from me. All E vac orders lifted.
.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> *NOTHING
> 
> View attachment 494906
> *


What if he learned how to properly pronounce Yossemight?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> What if he learned how to properly pronounce Yossemight?


At the polls I'm going to reject him like Melania when he tries to hold her hand


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> *NOTHING
> 
> View attachment 494906
> *


I try to be an independent voter but I don't see how any women voted for Trump after the infamous pu$$y grabber audio bit.

Is it wrong that I've been waiting four years to catch Trump smelling his finger on the low &#128517;


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I vote for cheese for all ... except jeanocelot.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I vote for cheese for all ... except jeanocelot.


I love cheese as much as the next (French?) person, but don't forget the lactose intolerant!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

*Withhold Congressional Pay Until They Pass Unemployment Benefits*

https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2...al-pay-until-they-pass-unemployment-benefits/


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

AllenChicago said:


> Money can't be appropriated from the US Treasury by Executive Order, but existing dollars can be directed to fill a specific need, by Executive Order.
> 
> If the House-Senate do not reach a deal by Friday August 7th, President Trump will use existing un-spent Pandemic Stimulus dollars, to extend the $600 @ week benefit, until Congress arrives at an agreement on the overall stimulus package.
> 
> This Evening's Summary: https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...tive-order-to-reinstate-enhanced-unemployment


To further this discussion:

https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/05/poli...extension-coronavirus-relief-cnntv/index.html


Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> That happened a month ago to. This time no 600 and it's worse. This branch was closed but I think it may have been after five. I didn't check the other branch cause I'm sitting on a few K.
> 
> Oh and the fire. I'm 20 miles from it. Wind blowing away from me. All E vac orders lifted.
> .


That's what Im hoping to do once all this sh*\ is settled, start socking $$$ away, hope to have a few K set aside by the end of the year for stuff.

I'll hopefully have all my bills paid ahead of time by then. I usually do all my x mas shopping(& have it done)by End of September. I buy a few things here, a few there & stash them for a few months. I do that when I have $$$, so I dont get close to the holidays and have nothing.



Wolfgang Faust said:


> *Withhold Congressional Pay Until They Pass Unemployment Benefits*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/economy/2...al-pay-until-they-pass-unemployment-benefits/


They'd have it all done in one day if that happened, guaranteed.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I am no legal scholar, but I think it would be unconstitutional to issue an EO passing out money to unemployed.


He can't re-appropriate like a trillion dollars to keep the $600/week flowing. Unlike the couple million or so (was it?) he used for the border wall.

Him claiming this is as stupid as trying to postpone the election.

Now what I have read recently is that McConnell is trying to get the GOP to defer to the Trump administration with negotiations with Democrats. Which could be good - or bad. Personally I think the most resistance is among certain GOP senators and Trump is more willing to go along with the Dems and the $600.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I try to be an independent voter but I don't see how any women voted for Trump after the infamous pu$$y grabber audio bit.
> 
> Is it wrong that I've been waiting four years to catch Trump smelling his finger on the low &#128517;
> 
> ...


Because there are plenty of things Democrats do/support that are more offensive than that. That and Trump talks bullshit a majority of the time. People who are so offended by Trump act like they don't remember how non-PC TV was like 20 years ago :roflmao:


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

You know... the president doesn't actually have the authority to legislate spending. He could sign an executive order that urges congress to do things in a certain way (much like a resolution, it's not binding law). He can't, however decree spending. This is not how things are going to be ironed out. Congress has to do it. Hold senators' feet to the fire. if they continue to screw you, and you are their constituent... vote them out for good. I don't care if you vote for the friggin milkman. Vote for anyone but the a holes playing politics with the hard working American people who have been utterly destroyed by the government decrees regarding COVID. As stupid as the politicians truely are... it's strangely looking like Trump may have a bit more foresight than the senators. He knows that if they continue to go down this path he will NOT be getting re-elected. 30 million people are a hell of a voting bloc.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/trump-executive-order-coronavirus-391305
> Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


Would be cool if Trump could be president for life! Saving Americans from poverty instead of giving all the money to the greedy corporations is definitely noble.



K-pax said:


> You know... the president doesn't actually have the authority to legislate spending. He could sign an executive order that urges congress to do things in a certain way (much like a resolution, it's not binding law). He can't, however decree spending. This is not how things are going to be ironed out. Congress has to do it. Hold senators' feet to the fire. if they continue to screw you, and you are their constituent... vote them out for good. I don't care if you vote for the friggin milkman. Vote for anyone but the a holes playing politics with the hard working American people who have been utterly destroyed by the government decrees regarding COVID. As stupid as the politicians truely are... it's strangely looking like Trump may have a bit more foresight than the senators. He knows that if they continue to go down this path he will NOT be getting re-elected. 30 million people are a hell of a voting bloc.


Yes he can. He's the president. It could be ruled out by a judge but very unlikely. This is an emergency.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> Would be cool if Trump could be president for life! Saving Americans from poverty instead of giving all the money to the greedy corporations is definitely noble.
> 
> 
> Yes he can. He's the president. It could be ruled out by a judge but very unlikely. This is an emergency.


The congress has the SOLE authority to legislate spending (not any other branch of government). The president does not have the power to do that no matter what he tweets. This is not under his constitutional authority. EOs can not appropriate spending. Even if he passed something demanding it be renewed, this is like a resolution... It's effectively a strongly worded letter asking someone else to do something about it, or making a statement that has no power of law. What I could see, however... is trump doing an EO and the GOP maybe following through with what the EO demands.... but we need to be clear here... trump cannot, even if he wants to, legislate the $600 extention by EO without congress doing it. He could extend the emergency... he could ask congress to extend it, but he literally can't do it. It's illegal for the president to do that.

Instead of pipe dreams that the president will somehow realize his tweets, the most productive thing is to hold congress accountable. We have 30 million Americans who are being crapped on by the Senate right now. I don't care what someone's party affiliation is... at this point, it's either your 'representative' represents you or they don't. If they don't, remove their asses. My senators are not voting the wrong way on this, so I don't really have any power to retaliate. If you live under one of these creeps, use your rights to throw their asses out if they continue to screw everyone. The president cannot and will not save you regardless of whether he wants to or not. He literally can't.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

K-pax said:


> The congress has the SOLE authority to legislate spending (not any other branch of government). The president does not have the power to do that no matter what he tweets. This is not under his constitutional authority. EOs can not appropriate spending. Even if he passed something demanding it be renewed, this is like a resolution... It's effectively a strongly worded letter asking someone else to do something about it, or making a statement that has no power of law. What I could see, however... is trump doing an EO and the GOP maybe following through with what the EO demands.... but we need to be clear here... trump cannot, even if he wants to, legislate the $600 extention by EO without congress doing it. He could extend the emergency... he could ask congress to extend it, but he literally can't do it. It's illegal for the president to do that.


He can move funds around that have already been appropriated.

Check recent SCOTUS ruling on border wall funding.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Real money. 
.
https://banned.video/watch?id=5f2b073568370e02f2afbec3
.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> He can't re-appropriate like a trillion dollars to keep the $600/week flowing. Unlike the couple million or so (was it?) he used for the border wall.
> 
> Him claiming this is as stupid as trying to postpone the election.
> 
> ...


Saying grab them by the pu$$y is offensive in all eras.

There isn't a politically correct way to say grab them by the pu$$y. Trump has always been a that way in his defense.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> He can move funds around that have already been appropriated.
> 
> Check recent SCOTUS ruling on border wall funding.


Yes, to a certain extent, but he can't appropriate. I would need to study the legalease of how exactly the border wall thing was accomplished (all branches of gov. are filled with lawyers who's job is to find such loopholes)... but constitutionally, the president cannot appropraite funds. All spending comes from congress. The president can sign an EO, but that is basically just asking congress to do something. They could follow it, or ignore it. Hence, my comparison to resolutions. They go along with the formalities of law, but they aren't law. They are just formalized requests or statements. Congress has no legal requirement to follow a presidential EO. I am coming out against this purely because it's a waste of effort. People need to turn up the heat on their senators if they are screwing around on this. That is what needs to happen. You need to end their careers if they screw you over. Don't think you don't have the power to do it... Like I said, 30 million Americans, totally non-partisan, and nation wide, is a hell of a voting Bloc. This crisis isn't just affecting Democrats or Republicans. It's affecting EVERYONE. I'm not arguing for GOP or Dems. I'm arguing that you should end the career of any out of touch POS that decides that banks are more important than average American families. The line in the sand needs to be drawn. Who do they stand with? Corporations may be people, but corporations don't have the right to vote. YOU DO. Don't wait for the stupid president to save you. He can't do it even if he wanted to. Vote these SOBs out. DRAIN THE SWAMP for real this time. :wink:


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Saying grab them by the pu$$y is offensive in all eras.
> 
> There isn't a politically correct way to say grab them by the pu$$y. Trump has always been a that way in his defense.


Except you could've heard that on the Howard Stern Show back in the day and no one would've considered that kind of boasting that unusual.

These days the libs see that kind of outlandish boasting and see it as an admission of rape.

I'm not saying I agree with what he said. Just that it comes from a different era and a different culture than today.



ariel5466 said:


> At the polls I'm going to reject him like Melania when he tries to hold her hand
> 
> View attachment 495033


I bet you're fun at parties. Do you just sit and lecture about social injustices the entire time?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

We all know if something doesn’t pass by Friday evening potus signs exec order to save America. It’s simply not logical to speculate otherwise.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> I bet you're fun at parties. Do you just sit and lecture about social injustices the entire time?


No &#128580;

This was the question asked in the OP. 


jeanocelot said:


> Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


I was answering.

You can ask the DC subforum, I'm plenty fun at parties &#128513; From what I can remember... &#128523;


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

Tony73 said:


> We all know if something doesn't pass by Friday evening potus signs exec order to save America. It's simply not logical to speculate otherwise.


Like I said, it's purely a request or symbolic move. It wouldn't surprise me that trump realizes this will be an election dealbreaker. He likely wants to be on record as not being on team Mitch, which shows that Mitch is much dumber than trump is. I'm not a fan of the president, but I would definitely say it's the politically smart thing to do at this point (senate republicans are being politically moronic). That said, if you think this is going to save you, you'll be very disappointed. That's not how our political system works. Congress does not have to follow an EO if it doesn't want to. They may.. or they may not. The EO is just the president saying he wants them to do it. It's not law. Trump seems to think EOs are something other than what they are, given that he tweets all the time about EOs that he has no authority to follow through on. If you want to be effective, and really hurt those who hurt you... look up who represents you in the senate. If they vote against your interests, vote them out of office.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

K-pax said:


> Yes, to a certain extent, but he can't appropriate. I would need to study the legalease of how exactly the border wall thing was accomplished (all branches of gov. are filled with lawyers who's job is to find such loopholes)... but constitutionally, the president cannot appropraite funds. All spending comes from congress. The president can sign an EO, but that is basically just asking congress to do something. They could follow it, or ignore it. Hence, my comparison to resolutions. They go along with the formalities of law, but they aren't law. They are just formalized requests or statements. Congress has no legal requirement to follow a presidential EO. I am coming out against this purely because it's a waste of effort. People need to turn up the heat on their senators if they are screwing around on this. That is what needs to happen. You need to end their careers if they screw you over. Don't think you don't have the power to do it... Like I said, 30 million Americans, totally non-partisan, and nation wide, is a hell of a voting Bloc. This crisis isn't just affecting Democrats or Republicans. It's affecting EVERYONE. I'm not arguing for GOP or Dems. I'm arguing that you should end the career of any out of touch POS that decides that banks are more important than average American families. The line in the sand needs to be drawn. Who do they stand with? Corporations may be people, but corporations don't have the right to vote. YOU DO. Don't wait for the stupid president to save you. He can't do it even if he wanted to. Vote these SOBs out. DRAIN THE SWAMP for real this time. :wink:


Who the hell is going to sue to block reappropriation of funds in this case?


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

My first thought upon reading this.

I pick up a drunk pax. They sit up front. Roll down the window and yell at people. Keep turning my radio up after I’ve turned it back down. Keep slapping my shoulder telling me about their evening. Break down crying. Demand a Taco Bell run. Sit there for 20 minutes in the drive thru they while they karaoke to my radio. Poorly. Insist they wait till they get home to eat. They agree as they stuff their face spilling taco debris everywhere. Throw their trash out the window. Forget the gate code.

Finally as they get out, drop a $5 bill on the seat as they crop dust my car.

Will I five star him, simply because he gave me a half ass tip?

Hell to the naaaaaaah. Just cuz he did something half right doesn’t excuse the rest of the ride.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

nj9000 said:


> Except you could've heard that on the Howard Stern Show back in the day and no one would've considered that kind of boasting that unusual.
> 
> These days the libs see that kind of outlandish boasting and see it as an admission of rape.
> 
> ...


Howard Stern is a sex talk show....

That's like defending having sex in public because you seen it in a porn.

My last memory of the HSS was of Stern asking a porn star why her ass looked a little bumpy.

Her reply was all the sweat from various guys makes her buns break out.

She looked very uncomfortable admittedly just how often she was being broken into.

The whole conversation would have been excessively rude and perverted in real life.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/trump-executive-order-coronavirus-391305
> Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


President Trump will go down as the greatest president in US history after he gets 4 more years. I predict they will change the name of Mount Rushmore to Mount Trumpmore and put his likeness on this glorious mountain.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Who the hell is going to sue to block reappropriation of funds in this case?


My $$$ is on the Dems. Anything Trump does is bad to them & they'll find a way to stop it & then it's incessant whining and blaming on the news.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Even then I couldn't vote for him. He's done far too much damage already.


LOL HAHA, Yep Puppet Biden/Harris, will fix everything :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> ahahahahahahahahha.
> 
> nope. specially if one remembers all this 'cheese' is going straight to the nat'l debt's so we will be paying this all back (or our kids), so it won't curry votes now or later.


USE THE $1,200.00 TO SEND 1 OF YOUR KIDS OUT OF THIS DYING COUNTRY !


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> ahahahahahahahahha.
> 
> nope. specially if one remembers all this 'cheese' is going straight to the nat'l debt's so we will be paying this all back (or our kids), so it won't curry votes now or later.


The way Dems are going this country won't be America much longer anyways. Might as well blow up the national debt.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> Money can't be appropriated from the US Treasury by Executive Order, but existing dollars can be directed to fill a specific need, by Executive Order.
> 
> If the House-Senate do not reach a deal by Friday August 7th, President Trump will use existing un-spent Pandemic Stimulus dollars, to extend the $600 @ week benefit, until Congress arrives at an agreement on the overall stimulus package.
> 
> This Evening's Summary: https://thehill.com/homenews/admini...tive-order-to-reinstate-enhanced-unemployment


Very interesting idea!!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


> President Trump will go down as the greatest president in US history after he gets 4 more years. I predict they will change the name of Mount Rushmore to Mount Trumpmore and put his likeness on this glorious mountain.


I'm glad you're standing up to your username :thumbup:


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> I'm glad you're standing up to your username :thumbup:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

_Tron_ said:


> I vote for cheese for all ... except jeanocelot.


Because he calls everyone ants
and doesnt seem to get its like 
calling us eggsuckin pantysniffers?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


>


And you are a brainwashed fool for not only supporting that inept and ignorant failure, but also by repeating that nonsensical line of his.
Just because someone is popular does not mean they're a success-- Hitler was popular and look at his miserable failure.

You're also a spamming shill for posting this pathetic line below in 7 different threads:



LetsBeSmart said:


> President Trump will go down as the greatest president in US history after he gets 4 more years. I predict they will change the name of Mount Rushmore to Mount Trumpmore and put his likeness on this glorious mountain.





Poopy54 said:


> LOL HAHA, Yep Puppet Biden/Harris, will fix everything :roflmao: :roflmao:
> View attachment 495422


Putin's puppet will fix everything?


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Trump is not going to win.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And you are a brainwashed fool for not only supporting that inept and ignorant failure, but also by repeating that nonsensical line of his.
> Just because someone is popular does not mean they're a success-- Hitler was popular and look at his miserable failure.
> 
> You're also a spamming shill for posting this pathetic line below in 7 different threads:
> ...


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

LetsBeSmart said:


>


Yep... you continue the M.O. of your evil master: make bullshit statements and throw nonsensical tangents when confronted. Better to keep you on ignore than to bother reading your drivel.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And you are a brainwashed fool for not only supporting that inept and ignorant failure, but also by repeating that nonsensical line of his.
> Just because someone is popular does not mean they're a success-- Hitler was popular and look at his miserable failure.
> 
> You're also a spamming shill for posting this pathetic line below in 7 different threads:
> ...














Mash Ghasem said:


> Yep... you continue the M.O. of your evil master: make bullshit statements and throw nonsensical tangents when confronted. Better to keep you on ignore than to bother reading your drivel.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

ashlee2004 said:


> What if he promised to bring back Tik Tok?


I guess the teenieboppers that sext to each other would be in the mood to support him then ...



25rides7daysaweek said:


> What if you didnt have to pay taxes
> at all for the next 4 years and
> he bought you a puppy ?
> 
> ...


What if the puppy turned out like this?


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And you are a brainwashed fool for not only supporting that inept and ignorant failure, but also by repeating that nonsensical line of his.
> Just because someone is popular does not mean they're a success-- Hitler was popular and look at his miserable failure.
> 
> You're also a spamming shill for posting this pathetic line below in 7 different threads:
> ...














Mash Ghasem said:


> Yep... you continue the M.O. of your evil master: make bullshit statements and throw nonsensical tangents when confronted. Better to keep you on ignore than to bother reading your drivel.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And you are a brainwashed fool for not only supporting that inept and ignorant failure, but also by repeating that nonsensical line of his.
> Just because someone is popular does not mean they're a success-- Hitler was popular and look at his miserable failure.
> 
> You're also a spamming shill for posting this pathetic line below in 7 different threads:
> ...


Evil? Supporting the Dems these days is evil, and is a direct vote for BLM. They are terrorists and no good person should cave to their demands.

Demands like these:
https://www.whas11.com/article/news...tics/417-23426ffe-642f-4dc7-af24-c351027b78c3
That's from a local news site, not some nutter right wing site. They extorted business owners in Louisville. That's their plan nationwide to accomplish "racial justice". They won't stop until they get "reparations". And you're not allowed to have any perspective on life except theirs. Else you're racist and they can try to destroy your life with cancel culture. They are 100x more dangerous to America than Trump ever has or will be.

How would you like it to have to answer to a racial committee with your rideshare business? Have to prove you provided service to a certain number of black people? Have to prove your cancellation rate for black people isn't too high? Have to prove you never go offline in certain areas? Have to donate 1.5% of your net earnings to black charities? Or else be lit up on social media and suddenly Uber and Lyft won't employ you because you're not woke enough.

These people are unreasonable and these demands are on their extreme side but I've seen plenty of calls for similar "justice" across the BLM movement. Who knows where Dems would actually draw the line? I don't see any indication of them being critical of BLM in any way.

What has Trump done that's as evil? Keep kids in holding pens like Obama? Try to enforce border restrictions? Actually have ICE and Dept of Homeland Security enforce deportation orders? Apparently you can't push back against black or brown people at all even in a reasonable way without it being racist? The Dems claim he's evil just for not doing what BLM wants.

If you try to be free to have a point of view that doesn't completely conform to the way black or brown people see things, you're apparently evil. I'm sorry but that kind of shit is UN-AMERICAN. No one should be able to force their point of view on everyone else and threaten their life if they don't. You're *way* on the wrong side dude.

You think I like that this racial bullshit took over my party and I've had to vote for that President?

Your line of thinking is also anti-ant. It puts you in a position of supporting these rioters who try to keep us from making a living.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Evil? Supporting the Dems these days is evil, and is a direct vote for BLM. They are terrorists and no good person should cave to their demands.
> 
> Demands like these:
> https://www.whas11.com/article/news...tics/417-23426ffe-642f-4dc7-af24-c351027b78c3
> ...


You are right, I mean look at the way they choose a vice president, has nothing to do with experience or education only that it must be a woman, so ridiculous and the first thing out of their mouths if you cross them is name calling you are a racist, sexist, Hitler, anti gay and the rest, they disgust me and are the real racists and sexists in masses. It is crazy but I never thought that the Democratic party is very possibly going to be the downfall of the USA with all our hurdles this country has been through since the beginning, these left wing dirt bags could possibly do it.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> Finally as they get out, drop a $5 bill on the seat as they crop dust my car


LOL!


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I really don’t understand why drivers or anybody would even think about going back to work. I got 855$ (That’s with taxes taken out) a week during the PUA. It’s free money. I’m not working for the rest of the year. I still get $430 until December 26th. It’s pointless to go back to work. I’ll make more on unemployment then I’ll do with uber!


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Well tomorrow Friday, either Dems or Rep will yield. If nothing gets passed the president will be our hero then. Big Friday!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

nj9000 said:


> He can't re-appropriate like a trillion dollars to keep the $600/week flowing. Unlike the couple million or so (was it?) he used for the border wall.
> 
> Him claiming this is as stupid as trying to postpone the election.
> 
> ...


https://www.foxnews.com/politics/20...rus-stimulus-lance-gooden?cmpid=prn_newsstand


LetsBeSmart said:


> President Trump will go down as the greatest president in US history after he gets 4 more years. I predict they will change the name of Mount Rushmore to Mount Trumpmore and put his likeness on this glorious mountain.


Totally fake.

Trump isn't orange.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Evil? Supporting the Dems these days is evil, and is a direct vote for BLM. They are terrorists and no good person should cave to their demands.


The entire political system is unbalanced, rigged, and corrupt. Both leading parties are a mess, make bad decisions, and are selfishly blind to the real needs of "the people" but it has long been evident the GOP is much more corrupt by being more deeply in the pockets of the wealthy and big business and special interests. If you don't see any of that, you are blind.



nj9000 said:


> How would you like it to have to answer to a racial committee with your rideshare business? Have to prove you provided service to a certain number of black people? Have to prove your cancellation rate for black people isn't too high? Have to prove you never go offline in certain areas? Have to donate 1.5% of your net earnings to black charities? Or else be lit up on social media and suddenly Uber and Lyft won't employ you because you're not woke enough.
> 
> These people are unreasonable and these demands are on their extreme side but I've seen plenty of calls for similar "justice" across the BLM movement. Who knows where Dems would actually draw the line? I don't see any indication of them being critical of BLM in any way.


What does any of that rant have to do with anything???



nj9000 said:


> What has Trump done that's as evil? Keep kids in holding pens like Obama? Try to enforce border restrictions? Actually have ICE and Dept of Homeland Security enforce deportation orders? Apparently you can't push back against black or brown people at all even in a reasonable way without it being racist? The Dems claim he's evil just for not doing what BLM wants.
> Your line of thinking is also anti-ant. It puts you in a position of supporting these rioters who try to keep us from making a living.


He is a racist and a bigot. He publicly stands with racists and bigots. He publicly defends racists and bigots. He is an utterly unabashed sexist and misogynist. He is a pathological liar. He distorts facts for his own gain, and through repetitions he leads his cult of followers to believe his lies and distortions. He spirals down with more lies when he doesn't understand something (which happens often). He is unashamedly arrogant and undiplomatic (let alone unprofessional) in his demeanor. He is ignorant, uneducated, uncultured, and uncouth. On and on and on. He is an all around evil being. Again, if you don't see that, you are blind-- as are the 2 blind idiots I have on ignore who (as of right now) clicked "like" on your post.



nj9000 said:


> If you try to be free to have a point of view that doesn't completely conform to the way black or brown people see things, you're apparently evil. I'm sorry but that kind of shit is UN-AMERICAN. No one should be able to force their point of view on everyone else and threaten their life if they don't. You're *way* on the wrong side dude.
> 
> You think I like that this racial bullshit took over my party and I've had to vote for that President?
> 
> Your line of thinking is also anti-ant. It puts you in a position of supporting these rioters who try to keep us from making a living.


What the **** are you ranting about?? What does race have to do with anything I said in my post? You're the one hijacking the topic, going off on a nonsensical tangent, and bringing race into this.



nj9000 said:


> Your line of thinking is also anti-ant. It puts you in a position of supporting these rioters who try to keep us from making a living.


What the hell is anti-ant and who brought it up?? What the hell does anything I've said have to do with rioters, and who the hell said whether I support them or not??

Clearly you are sliding down some type of cognitive decline and are off your psych medications. -o:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Mash Ghasem said:


> The entire political system is unbalanced, rigged, and corrupt. Both leading parties are a mess, make bad decisions, and are selfishly blind to the real needs of "the people" but it has long been evident the GOP is much more corrupt by being more deeply in the pockets of the wealthy and big business and special interests. If you don't see any of that, you are blind.
> 
> What does any of that rant have to do with anything???
> 
> ...


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

*Trump to sign executive orders cutting payroll tax and extending jobless benefits








*

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...s-for-coronavirus-aid-include-payroll-tax-cut


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

Still not sure if I would vote for Trump even if he passed $600 a week. The Dem's had that in their bill 2.5 months ago.

The sign of a good negotiation are when both sides leave mad (but made a deal). Give and take. MAKE A DEAL!!

Plenty of blame on both sides of the isle. I am Independent so I do not favor anyone.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Flacco said:


> Still not sure if I would vote for Trump even if he passed $600 a week. The Dem's had that in their bill 2.5 months ago.
> 
> The sign of a good negotiation are when both sides leave mad (but made a deal). Give and take. MAKE A DEAL!!
> 
> Plenty of blame on both sides of the isle. I am Independent so I do not favor anyone.


Yes but you have to see how things will play out with cash like that, I am independent also and they have to negotiate, now did the Democrats screw up a lot of people who don't have any money recently yes they did, Trump and Republicans were open to extending it during negotiations, it's a game I know at our expense.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I am no legal scholar, but I think it would be unconstitutional to issue an EO passing out money to unemployed.


Dems going to sue to stop money from going to unemployed families? Classic.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

MikeSki said:


> Dems going to sue to stop money from going to unemployed families? Classic.


Yup.
Democrats do not give a shit about Americans.
*Schumer: Trump's Economic Executive Orders 'Will Be Litigated in Court'*

https://www.breitbart.com/clips/202...-executive-orders-will-be-litigated-in-court/


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yup.
> Democrats do not give a shit about Americans.
> *Schumer: Trump's Economic Executive Orders 'Will Be Litigated in Court'*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/202...-executive-orders-will-be-litigated-in-court/


I believe it.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yup.
> Democrats do not give a shit about Americans.
> *Schumer: Trump's Economic Executive Orders 'Will Be Litigated in Court'*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/202...-executive-orders-will-be-litigated-in-court/


Let me stick my neck out: no one in DC gives a rat's ass about working Americans. It is all about power and who gets credit for what.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

The Prez realizes that Americans don’t give a crap about funding all their little pet projects (both/sides). he also doesn’t want to sign a toxic bill And realizes that that money both UI and rent will go directly into the economy. An EO on UI and evictions will yank the carpet right from under the negotiations and will force dems to attempt to block with litigation. I’m making popcorn for this one.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Yup.
> Democrats do not give a shit about Americans.
> *Schumer: Trump's Economic Executive Orders 'Will Be Litigated in Court'*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/clips/202...-executive-orders-will-be-litigated-in-court/


Republicans don't either or they wouldn't be trying to cut Unemployment down to 200 bux a week.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

observer said:


> Republicans don't either or they wouldn't be trying to cut Unemployment down to 200 bux a week.


Agreed, but the garbage stuffed in Pelousys' bill is insulting to anyone who actually reads it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Agreed, but the garbage stuffed in Pelousys' bill is insulting to anyone who actually reads it.


There's garbage in both the House and Senate bills.

Republicans waited too long. They should have started negotiating weeks ago.

They thought Dems would back off the 600 a week and were going to try to make them look bad.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

observer said:


> There's garbage in both the House and Senate bills.
> 
> Republicans waited too long. They should have started negotiating weeks ago.
> 
> They thought Dems would back off the 600 a week and were going to try to make them look bad.


I think you are right, I really don't get that except election coming up, just like Polosi said we have many years going at it with them, we'll see, I think we will be alright and the Democrats are very responsible for a lot of it in our favor, with out the Dems we wouldn't have gotten shit. Now do I think Trump isn't the best man for the job getting us back to normal, he is, with out a doubt.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

some states are really screwed like nevada and hawaii, both have great depression levels of unemployment, what are these people going to do now? Eat grass??


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Let me stick my neck out: no one in DC gives a rat's ass about working Americans. It is all about power and who gets credit for what.


This.

With all this bull.shit wrangling going on from both sides my first inclination was to post something like "we need to remind these 'professionals ' who they work for."

Then it dawned on me: it's not us, it's never been us.....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

MikeSki said:


> The Prez realizes that Americans don't give a crap about funding all their little pet projects (both/sides). he also doesn't want to sign a toxic bill And realizes that that money both UI and rent will go directly into the economy. An EO on UI and evictions will yank the carpet right from under the negotiations and will force dems to attempt to block with litigation. I'm making popcorn for this one.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

*Mnuchin: Going to Recommend Trump 'Move Forward with Some Executive Orders'

https://www.breitbart.com/clips/202...rump-move-forward-with-some-executive-orders/*


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Pelosi said reaching a deal this week is unlikely.
She said this.......*FIRST THING MONDAY MORNING*. 
Sounds like she had her tiny mind made up. 
How can anybody respect or support such a negative, close minded hag.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Yes but you have to see how things will play out with cash like that, I am independent also and they have to negotiate, now did the Democrats screw up a lot of people who don't have any money recently yes they did, Trump and Republicans were open to extending it during negotiations, it's a game I know at our expense.


Your post is on point and I previously gave that some thought. Some people are in really bad shape. Like I told my 92 year old Mother today, things have never been worse in her lifetime.

The only thing worse was the 1918 pandemic. Google it.

May God Bless us and anyone in really bad financial shape....


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> He would if he could, but he can't.
> Probably only EO on eviction moratorium.
> 
> Democrats are holding everything up.


 Pelosi is holding everything up ironically she's a Democrat!!



Taxi2Uber said:


> View attachment 495861
> Pelosi said reaching a deal this week is unlikely.
> She said this.......*FIRST THING MONDAY MORNING*.
> Sounds like she had her tiny mind made up.
> How can anybody respect or support such a negative, close minded hag.


 &#127919;


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/07/politics/stimulus-talks-coronavirus/index.html
Says right there in an article from CNN that its held up on Democrats wanting permanent student loan forgiveness as part of the stimulus package. They care more about pushing their agenda than helping American people. Other than that both sides have tried to come together around $2 trillion for the stimulus, with the Trump administration rejecting the Dems plans that are around $2 trillion. I'm guessing due to the student loan forgiveness and more, though I haven't had time today to look into it much.



Mash Ghasem said:


> The entire political system is unbalanced, rigged, and corrupt. Both leading parties are a mess, make bad decisions, and are selfishly blind to the real needs of "the people" but it has long been evident the GOP is much more corrupt by being more deeply in the pockets of the wealthy and big business and special interests. If you don't see any of that, you are blind.
> 
> What does any of that rant have to do with anything???
> 
> ...


I see all that. That's why I'm typically a democrat. But SJW issues have taken over the party and they're a bigger issue now than the GOP corruption that had me a democrat up until 2016. I was a Bernie bro. What about the corruption in the primaries and DNC that denied him any real chance?

Clearly you're sheltered and haven't seen what BLM and cancel culture have been doing. Even though its all over twitter and every news site. Probably didn't even read the article I linked. If so you fail at reading comprehension to be able to understand my argument.

You're anti-ant if you support the Dems. That's support for BLM and their rioting. The only way to be against BLM is to not vote for those who support their policies. I may have jumped to a conclusion that if you're anti-Trump you're voting for the Dems, if I did I was wrong.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

He will do whatever he can to look like a hero to the government tit suckers with less than 90 days to go to the election.
If congress doesn't play ball, the Dems look bad for not wanting to help the American people and Rump looks like Robin hood robbing from the rich to give to the poor.
Here's the thing I learned about Rump.....He starts the fires, then rides to the rescue trying to look like the hero putting out the fire he helped create in the first place and his stupid inbred fan base suck it right up and treat him like a saviour, LoL!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Trump is saying he will extend unemployment, stop evictions and cut payroll tax until the end of the year via executive order, if the Dems do not agree to these points now.

It will be interesting to see what their response is.

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...oronavirus-aid-talks-stall-with-nancy-pelosi/


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Trump is saying he will extend unemployment, stop evictions and cut payroll tax until the end of the year via executive order, if the Dems do not agree to these points now.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what their response is.
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...oronavirus-aid-talks-stall-with-nancy-pelosi/


I just want him to sign it already lol


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> I just want him to sign it already lol


He's throwing the glove down.


----------



## driverdoug (Jun 11, 2017)

It’s a brilliant political move by Trump. It bypasses the lame-ass GOP Senate and knocks the Dems back on their heels. Do the Dems want go to court to stop help to unemployed people? I doubt it with an election in less than 3 months.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

driverdoug said:


> It's a brilliant political move by Trump. It bypasses the lame-ass GOP Senate and knocks the Dems back on their heels. Do the Dems want go to court to stop help to unemployed people? I doubt it with an election in less than 3 months.


He's a true national hero.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

hahaahahaha. President 'threatened' executive action, but did nothing because...wait for it.....he doesn't have the power. Poor President. Go golfing to make yourself happier.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

One Star said:


> He will do whatever he can to look like a hero to the government tit suckers with less than 90 days to go to the election.
> If congress doesn't play ball, the Dems look bad for not wanting to help the American people and Rump looks like Robin hood robbing from the rich to give to the poor.
> Here's the thing I learned about Rump.....He starts the fires, then rides to the rescue trying to look like the hero putting out the fire he helped create in the first place and his stupid inbred fan base suck it right up and treat him like a saviour, LoL!


So who are you donating your stimulus $$$ to, since it's obvious you hate him & don't need it, right?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> hahaahahaha. President 'threatened' executive action, but did nothing because...wait for it.....he doesn't have the power. Poor President. Go golfing to make yourself happier.


From what I've seen he can re-arrange money that was already allocated for the pandemic. I don't think that will totally solve all our problems. If anything, him not acting would force congress to come up with something. With this they might just stay deadlocked.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> From what I've seen he can re-arrange money that was already allocated for the pandemic. I don't think that will totally solve all our problems. If anything, him not acting would force congress to come up with something. With this they might just stay deadlocked.


Exactly.
Approximately one trillion of approved China virus funds have not been spent.

Look at recent SCOTUS ruling on reappropriation of military funds for wall construction.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

https://www.npr.org/2019/07/26/7457...wall-move-forward-but-legal-fight-still-looms


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

SHalester said:


> https://www.npr.org/2019/07/26/7457...wall-move-forward-but-legal-fight-still-looms


SHalester that's a year old. You guys just lost a ruling in the Supreme Court recently 5-4 that completely resolved that.

https://www.vox.com/2020/8/1/213506...er-wall-trump-sierra-club-stay-stephen-breyer


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> SHalester that's a year old. You guys just lost a ruling in the Supreme Court recently 5-4 that completely resolved that.
> 
> https://www.vox.com/2020/8/1/213506...er-wall-trump-sierra-club-stay-stephen-breyer
> View attachment 495911


Little Lord President ain't got no calendar.

Democrats have gone bat shit crazy. Trump should issue EO tommorow, let them challenge that in court.

That will get them lotsa votes!









OK, we're raising our 3 trillion to 3.7, BUT we'll lower it by one trillion if you come up one....

https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/...e-coronavirus-spending-demand-to-3-7-trillion


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Basic question- I think many citizens are frustrated when there is a stalemate when one or both sides have a pet agenda or bloat, they hold hostage the entire bill. It seems there is always 100's of pages. And somewhere hidden in there are special interests, the public neither knows about, nor understands. What's wrong with a smaller version where both sides overlap, and then later hash out the individual issues separately?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> What's wrong with a smaller version where both sides overlap, and then later hash out the individual issues separately


can I get a amen?

Amen.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

SHalester said:


> can I get a amen?
> 
> Amen.


No President?
A M E N



doyousensehumor said:


> Basic question- I think many citizens are frustrated when there is a stalemate when one or both sides have a pet agenda or bloat, they hold hostage the entire bill. It seems there is always 100's of pages. And somewhere hidden in there are special interests, the public neither knows about, nor understands. What's wrong with a smaller version where both sides overlap, and then later hash out the individual issues separately?


I think the D bill is 1800 pages.

R offered four different extensions last week, all were rejected.

The democrats have two jacks, one ten, a three and an ace-they think that is a winning hand.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> No President?
> A M E N
> 
> 
> ...


Who in their right mind would type or read a 1800 page bill. &#128565; I like the part where he only signs one page much better. &#128516; It's coming!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/07/politics/stimulus-talks-coronavirus/index.html
> Says right there in an article from CNN that its held up on Democrats wanting permanent student loan forgiveness as part of the stimulus package. They care more about pushing their agenda than helping American people. Other than that both sides have tried to come together around $2 trillion for the stimulus, with the Trump administration rejecting the Dems plans that are around $2 trillion. I'm guessing due to the student loan forgiveness and more, though I haven't had time today to look into it much.
> 
> 
> ...


None of the above has to do with the very original post of mine that you replied to with a mixed rant. -o:


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> None of the above has to do with the very original post of mine that you replied to with a mixed rant. -o:


You keep beating around the bush and using personal attacks; as I've already stated the Dems are evil.

You say its about GOP corruption and Trump being a racist. I say its about DNC's corruption against Sanders which is even worse than what you said about the GOP. They had the nerve to skew the results of the primaries while at the same time saying Trump was elected by Russian interference. And Dems are just as much corporate shills as Republicans. And its about BLM being racists and terrorists. You didn't even read what their demands were in Louisville did you? Instead you ignored everything I said and attacked me personally. F*** off.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Tony73 said:


> Who in their right mind would type or read a 1800 page bill. &#128565; I like the part where he only signs one page much better. &#128516; It's coming!


It may be because it is stuff they couldn't get passed on it's own. Sneak it in something that will. I don't know for sure myself; as well as the average American doesn't have time to sort through 1800 pages of legal jargon.

I wonder how that works for the media? Do they call in 20 journalists to a meeting "Hey, congress just passed this bill. The president may pass it in a couple days. I need each of you to comb through 90 pages of it, stat! Janette, you have pages 1 through 90. Robert, you have pages 91 through 180....."


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> None of the above has to do with the very original post of mine that you replied to with a mixed rant. -o:


My original reply to your comments was about the specific post I quoted from you, along with your comment about "evil master". My reply used examples of how the Dems are evil and how you're off-base and backwards with your political support.

You ranted about the political system being unbalanced, blah blah blah, jumping to the conclusion that I didn't know that too and its not common knowledge. Making a point that doesn't score any points.

You said that one of my examples of Dem evil was a rant. It wasn't a rant. It was speculation on how the demands by BLM in Louisville could apply to rideshare drivers. You calling it a rant is a personal attack and you being a crybaby because you can't form a proper response.

Then *you* go off on a rant about how Trump is a horrible person. Not like I'd disagree. but you refuse to admit that the Dems are bad in their own ways, or that people like me would still choose him as the lesser of 2 evils. People have a right to disagree with you politically and that doesn't make them bad people. There are ways to understand how Trump is such a buffoon but you wouldn't listen to that anyways. I've come to the conclusion that you cannot be reasoned with and like most Dems you let your emotions get in the way of debating intelligently.

Then I go off explaining about how idiots such as yourself browbeat others out of their beliefs (how you seem to think the only acceptable beliefs are Dem) and how that's un-American. You refuse to argue that point and instead just use personal attacks.

Then gaslighting from you and personal attacks.

From then on I still attempt to relate points and debate in a civilized way, but you just brush it off as another "rant" and deflect and dodge, all the while acting like a goon.

That's a play-by-play of the thread of the replies between us. Do I need to add in the quotes so you can actually follow along with what I said? Or will you just brush it all off with a snide remark? Doing that bullying bullshit doesn't mean you win the argument.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> You keep beating around the bush and using personal attacks; as I've already stated the Dems are evil.
> 
> You say its about GOP corruption and Trump being a racist. I say its about DNC's corruption against Sanders which is even worse than what you said about the GOP. They had the nerve to skew the results of the primaries while at the same time saying Trump was elected by Russian interference. And Dems are just as much corporate shills as Republicans. And its about BLM being racists and terrorists. You didn't even read what their demands were in Louisville did you? Instead you ignored everything I said and attacked me personally. F*** off.


There's no freaking bush to beat around. As I said, AGAIN, I made a statement in my original post but you took it and pulled it into multiple tangents that had nothing to do with my post, and you keep insisting on staying on those branches.

Enough already.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> There's no freaking bush to beat around. As I said, AGAIN, I made a statement in my original post but you took it and pulled it into multiple tangents that had nothing to do with my post, and you keep insisting on staying on those branches.
> 
> Enough already.


Read the reply above yours. You said Trump was an evil master. I responded with examples of Dems being evil. If it appears to be tangents that's because I had a lot to my argument proving the point. You're the one who turned it hostile by attacking personally and not having a proper rebuttal.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

nj9000 said:


> Read the reply above yours. You said Trump was an evil master. I responded with examples of Dems being evil. If it appears to be tangents that's because I had a lot to my argument proving the point. You're the one who turned it hostile by attacking personally and not having a proper rebuttal.


I said what I needed to say about Trumpfart and I was done. If you want to gauge the evilness of the politicians, as I said they're all corrupt but the GOP takes the cake hands down. Democrats have more humanity than the Republican'ts who are very deep in the pockets of big business.

I'm done with this. Go ahead put me on ignore and move on.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Tony73 said:


> Who in their right mind would type or read a 1800 page bill.


At least they're letting them read it BEFORE signing it.
That's something.



Mash Ghasem said:


> Go ahead put me on ignore and move on.


LOL. That's only what you crybaby liberal snowflakes do.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I am no legal scholar, but I think it would be unconstitutional to issue an EO passing out money to unemployed.


Who's going to take him to court to stop it. It would be political suicide.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Little Lord President ain't got no calendar.
> 
> Democrats have gone bat shit crazy. Trump should issue EO tommorow, let them challenge that in court.
> 
> ...


I agree that Trump issuing the Executive Order could win him votes while at the same time killing votes for Republicans in Congress - and it would be political suicide for anyone to take the EO to court. And I would think that if no one took it to court, no judge could rule on it.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Who's going to take him to court to stop it. It would be political suicide.


Good question.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> I agree that Trump issuing the Executive Order could win him votes while at the same time killing votes for Republicans in Congress - and it would be political suicide for anyone to take the EO to court. And I would think that if no one took it to court, no judge could rule on it.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

President Trump is a great man not only is he the best man for the job to get us back to normal but cares about the US people, I love you man, when you get your second term I suspect there are great things coming to Americans, thank you commander and chief..........


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

I think you should be thanking Putin for the stimulus, not Trump.
Trumps just the sock puppet, LoL!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

One Star said:


> I think you should be thanking Putin for the stimulus, not Trump.
> Trumps just the sock puppet, LoL!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> President Trump is a great man not only is he the best man for the job to get us back to normal but cares about the US people, I love you man, when you get your second term I suspect there are great things coming to Americans, thank you commander and chief..........


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

One Star said:


> I think you should be thanking Putin for the stimulus, not Trump.
> Trumps just the sock puppet, LoL!


Canadian Prime Minister a racist, he's the 2nd from the right by the way. He is also a pervert feeling up the 3rd from right woman, have a little class.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

K-pax said:


> Like I said, it's purely a request or symbolic move. It wouldn't surprise me that trump realizes this will be an election dealbreaker. He likely wants to be on record as not being on team Mitch, which shows that Mitch is much dumber than trump is. I'm not a fan of the president, but I would definitely say it's the politically smart thing to do at this point (senate republicans are being politically moronic). That said, if you think this is going to save you, you'll be very disappointed. That's not how our political system works. Congress does not have to follow an EO if it doesn't want to. They may.. or they may not. The EO is just the president saying he wants them to do it. It's not law. Trump seems to think EOs are something other than what they are, given that he tweets all the time about EOs that he has no authority to follow through on. If you want to be effective, and really hurt those who hurt you... look up who represents you in the senate. If they vote against your interests, vote them out of office.


 I think he is doing this to call the democrats out. To show the people their whole bill is not about covid but about an agenda!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

pengduck said:


> I think he is doing this to call the democrats out. To show the people their whole bill is not about covid but about an agenda!


President Trump will go down as the greatest president in US history after he gets 4 more years. I predict they will change the name of Mount Rushmore to Mount Trumpmore and put his likeness on this glorious mountain.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I bought $4500 of silver today, reccommending others to convert Federal Reserve Notes to PM.


That surprises me, given your devotion to all things Trump. "Greatest economy ever", "record stock market highs" etc

Nancy is trying to give Trump a gift by propping up the economy through the election, with another 3 trillion dollars. and he wont take it

I started buying crypto currencies last month...My $3100 is up $1000 this morning


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

oldfart said:


> That surprises me, given your devotion to all things Trump. "Greatest economy ever", "record stock market highs" etc
> 
> Nancy is trying to give Trump a gift by propping up the economy through the election, with another 3 trillion dollars. and he wont take it
> 
> I started buying crypto currencies last month...My $3100 is up $1000 this morning


Since I posted that, purchased another $4000.

Good luck with your crypto.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Who the hell is going to sue to block reappropriation of funds in this case?


;Excellent point... If He would actually copy and past the House bill into his executive order, I bet Nancy would get the money appropriated to fund it


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Canadian Prime Minister a racist, he's the 2nd from the right by the way. He is also a pervert feeling up the 3rd from right woman, have a little class.


And Rump and touchy feely Joe are none of those things...........
Make sure you grab em by the pusssy!


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

ariel5466 said:


> Even then I couldn't vote for him. He's done far too much damage already.


This


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

It must be very unfulfilling living in a world where your ideology doesn`t allow you to see that the U.S is not the centre of the universe......

Edit: But I guess you wouldn`t get that either for the reason I just stated.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

One Star said:


> where your ideology doesn`t allow you to see the real world around you.


....or make one up that a very very small base believes every word...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

One Star said:


> And Rump and touchy feely Joe are none of those things...........
> Make sure you grab em by the pusssy!














One Star said:


> And Rump and touchy feely Joe are none of those things...........
> Make sure you grab em by the pusssy!


Trump was telling a joke on the Howard Stern show, he was not serious.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

There ya go folks.....
I refute the only lame argument that lets be smart posts, and instead of trying to make an intelligent counterclaim, this is what he posts.
I think he better change his screen name to one that more aptly describes his real intelligence level, LoL!

It`s ok, you can be just like Rump, have a suck fit and take your ball and go home now.
You know, just like when he ends his press conferences early because everytime he holds one he gets exposed for the fraud that he is.....


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

One Star said:


> There ya go folks.....
> I refute the only lame argument that lets be smart posts, and instead of trying to make an intelligent counterclaim, this is what he posts.
> I think he better change his screen name to one that more aptly describes his real intelligence level, LoL!
> 
> ...


"*A picture is worth a thousand words*"


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Well then smart guy, if you really want to go there, I`m sure I could find lots of pictures of both Joe and Rump in less than flattering poses or more ``locker room`` talk so don`t go there because with all the ammo out there against both candidates, your ``thousand word pictures`` will only help prove my point, and even the most hardcore Rumpsters can`t dismiss that as fake news, LoL!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

One Star said:


> Well then smart guy, if you really want to go there, I`m sure I could find lots of pictures of both Joe and Rump in less than flattering poses or more ``locker room`` talk so don`t go there because with all the ammo out there against both candidates, your ``thousand word pictures`` will only help prove my point, and even the most hardcore Rumpsters can`t dismiss that as fake news, LoL!


Listen you stupid MF you started this with the first stupid comment you made go FY and the 2 bit country of yours, if Canada gone tomorrow the world would forget you even existed in a week, on the international scale you are useless.



One Star said:


> Well then smart guy, if you really want to go there, I`m sure I could find lots of pictures of both Joe and Rump in less than flattering poses or more ``locker room`` talk so don`t go there because with all the ammo out there against both candidates, your ``thousand word pictures`` will only help prove my point, and even the most hardcore Rumpsters can`t dismiss that as fake news, LoL!


This is what comes out of your mouth daily.............


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

And all of you started it when you elected a ``reality tv`` show host as president, LoL!
Well guess what, now you are *all *on a reality tv show with the covid virus going around thanks to Rumps incompetence and denial.
This is the new version of ``Survivor``!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

One Star said:


> And all of you started it when you elected a ``reality tv`` show host as president, LoL!
> Well guess what, now you are *all *on a reality tv show with the covid virus going around thanks to Rumps incompetence and denial.
> This is the new version of ``Survivor``!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And you are a brainwashed fool for not only supporting that inept and ignorant failure, but also by repeating that nonsensical line of his.
> Just because someone is popular does not mean they're a success-- Hitler was popular and look at his miserable failure.
> 
> You're also a spamming shill for posting this pathetic line below in 7 different threads:
> ...


PUTIN THREW WORLD BANK OUT OF HIS COUNTRY !

THE DEMOCRATS HAVE SABRE RATTLING WAR TALK TOWARDS RUSSIA EVER SINCE.

ICELAND JAILED THE BANKSTERS.

PERHAS WE SHOULD STUDY THE IDEA !

CENTRAL BANKING.

WE PAY TOO MUCH.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

One Star said:


> And all of you started it when you elected a ``reality tv`` show host as president, LoL!
> Well guess what, now you are *all *on a reality tv show with the covid virus going around thanks to Rumps incompetence and denial.
> This is the new version of ``Survivor``!:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:





LetsBeSmart said:


>


Is this your entertainment for this afternoon @SHalester ?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

It doesn’t matter who’s president or in Congress.

If your life sucks and you do nothing about it, you only have yourself to blame.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Bwaahahaha! Ok, I'm done trolling for now, thanks for making my day.:biggrin:
Looks like I caught one "sucker" anyways, LoL!



ColdRider said:


> It doesn't matter who's president or in Congress.
> 
> If your life sucks and you do nothing about it, you only have yourself to blame.


Agreed. And if you are of the belief that any "new broom" that promises to sweep clean or drain the swamp will actually change your lot in life, then you will never improve yourself because you are always relying on other people to determine your own success.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

One Star said:


> Bwaahahaha! Ok, I'm done trolling for now, thanks for making my day.:biggrin:
> Looks like I caught one "sucker" anyways, LoL!


Ha Ha Ha, thanks for the memories........................:wink:


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Boy, you sure can waste alot of bandwidth without saying anything intelligent.
You know, just like a Rump press conference! :roflmao:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Watch Live...

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tr...saturday-to-help-unemployed-americans-renters


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

he's blithering right this second. NO mention of EO's yet.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Thank you my great leader, everyday is xmas with you as our President, thank you.............


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Thank you my great leader, everyday is xmas with you as our President, thank you.............


I'm not sure if this guy is a Rumpster or a Moonie, LoL!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

One Star said:


> I'm not sure if this guy is a Rumpster or a Moonie, LoL!


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

What a nice looking ass! That's the best pic you've probably ever posted on here. 
You still haven't said anything intelligent yet, but thanks for the view!


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


>


Where can I get my wife some pants like that?


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

One Star said:


> What a nice looking ass! That's the best pic you've probably ever posted on here.
> You still haven't said anything intelligent yet, but thanks for the view!


See, you're a sleezeball who isn't that far off from "grabbing them by the *****!". Objectifying women. Bet you creep on women IRL. Dems are a bunch of hypocrits.

Trump said $400/week unemployment through the rest of the year.

And that Dems are pushing their agenda through their bill and refuse to help Americans unless everyone else goes along with it. No budging from them unless you allow their radical policies. Meanwhile McConnell et al. actually backed down like reasonable human beings and budged off their $200/week and 70% and tried to actually negotiate and come to terms. Dems care more about their overall political objectives than helping Americans through the pandemic.

Releasing illegal aliens from detention, permanent student loan forgiveness, release of felons from prison, stimulus checks for non-citizens etc does not belong in the stimulus. Its politicizing the stimulus. Only stuff that needs to be in it is aid for American citizens. It should be about taking a step back from all our current political issues and just forming an aid package, like back in March.

Also think I heard they're against additional funding for the PPP? How does that make any sense? This is speculation but are they also against more funding for the SBA and the EIDL?

Makes sense that they're against funding for schools. Students shouldn't be going back....and money shouldn't be going to that purpose. But that's probably political from the GOP. They don't want parents having to deal with their kids every day and blaming them (the Republicans) :laugh:


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

I really don’t understand why people are angry with trump over this. You are getting your money. Quit complaining. The fact of the matter is that congress can’t agree on the time of day. It’s almost like we have to put a gun to heads of congress. It’s unbelievable and it’s sad. This is why I’m voting for trump. And you can bet your ass the democrats are going to challenge this in court. That is one of the many reasons why I absolutely Despise the Democratic Party. They are the WORST. You are getting your money, what’s the issue??!!!!

Congress has got to stop with these petty ass partisan arguments. I mean my god, JUST GET SOMETHING PASSED.


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

$100, $200, $300, ....do i hear $400.
Sold for $400.00


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

I said months ago we would probably get 400. because I think there is a problem with many people making more than with there job with the 600., and if you are young and healthy you should be going back to work.

Now this was brilliant on Trump's part because now all the pressure isn't there and the Democrats were using the pressure to try and get all this cash for their failing broke cities around the country which was BS and of course other things, Polosi and Chucky crapped the bed on this one.

You don't mess with poor peoples cash and they did, now there will be a backlash against them with all the people on the fence about the election and there are a lot of them.

They were already the underdogs and now they don't have a prayer with Biden or anyone they put in, Trump is the best man for the job, this is for sure.

Nice thing for me is I just got my last 850. payment yesterday and today so keep it coming baby............ I am older so not risking it all with virus until numbers come down.

President Trump...............


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> I really don't understand why people are angry with trump over this. You are getting your money. Quit complaining. The fact of the matter is that congress can't agree on the time of day. It's almost like we have to put a gun to heads of congress. It's unbelievable and it's sad. This is why I'm voting for trump. And you can bet your ass the democrats are going to challenge this in court. That is one of the many reasons why I absolutely Despise the Democratic Party. They are the WORST. You are getting your money, what's the issue??!!!!
> 
> Congress has got to stop with these petty ass partisan arguments. I mean my god, JUST GET SOMETHING PASSED.


Because it undermines the Dems ability to stamp their feet and pout and get their way. Them holding up Americans' pandemic aid to push their other political issues is leveraging everyone, its abusive and evil at a time like this.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> Because it undermines the Dems ability to stamp their feet and pout and get their way. Them holding up Americans' pandemic aid to push their other political issues is leveraging everyone, its abusive and evil at a time like this.


The whole thing is stupid. The democrats will fight at every turn against trump. Why? Because they hate him. That's why. That's ALL this is about and I find it funny when Democrats say "I hate Trump and his supporters" well don't worry, US TRUMP SUPPORTERS HATE THE DEMOCRATS AND THEIR SUPPORTERS ALSO. It's a two way street. The hatred goes both ways.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/trump-executive-order-coronavirus-391305
> Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


President Trump will go down as the greatest president in US history after he gets 4 more years. I predict they will change the name of Mount Rushmore to Mount Trumpmore and put his likeness on this glorious mountain.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I think the president is a true national hero and deserves to be on Mt Rushmore along the greatest presidents this great nation ever had.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> I think the president is a true national hero and deserves to be on Mt Rushmore along the greatest presidents this great nation ever had.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

But this was a smart move by trump politically. Because now the ball is in the Democrat’s court and if they fight trump on this and take him to court over it it’s going to blow up in their faces. Trump is forcing the democrats to the negotiating table and if they don’t negotiate it’s going to make them look like they don’t care about the American people and with 3 months to go until the election. Yeah you see where this is going....


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Steve appleby said:


> But this was a smart move by trump politically. Because now the ball is in the Democrat's court and if they fight trump on this and take him to court over it it's going to blow up in their faces. Trump is forcing the democrats to the negotiating table and if they don't negotiate it's going to make them look like they don't care about the American people and with 3 months to go until the election. Yeah you see where this is going....


The amount of BS hidden in that 1800 page bill. Almost like those contracts that if you miss the fine print you're screwed. Glad he didn't sign the Democratic version. They want to release criminals into the streets and a shitload of cash for god knows what.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Taxi2Uber said:


> View attachment 495861
> Pelosi said reaching a deal this week is unlikely.
> She said this.......*FIRST THING MONDAY MORNING*.
> Sounds like she had her tiny mind made up.
> How can anybody respect or support such a negative, close minded hag.












Its takes a special kind of stupid to cheer on this hag and hoping she blocks the free government cheese, allows evictions and forces the resistance to pay up on their failed "Gender Studies" degree...


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

It would be political suicide for the democrats to sue trump on this. Trump basically has the dems backed into a corner on this.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Steve appleby said:


> It would be political suicide for the democrats to sue trump on this. Trump basically has the dems backed into a corner on this.


Never underestimating the collective stupidity of the TDS crowd. They will be cheering Pelosi and her lawsuit as the sheriff drags them out of their foreclosed shanty.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I had no idea that President's have as much power as they do until The Donald became President! Seriously.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> I had no idea that President's have as much power as they do until The Donald became President! Seriously.


He has a pen and a phone, too.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

LetsBeSmart said:


> President Trump will go down as the greatest president in US history after he gets 4 more years. I predict they will change the name of Mount Rushmore to Mount Trumpmore and put his likeness on this glorious mountain.


https://www.businessinsider.com/how-gov-noem-trumps-desire-carved-into-mt-rushmore-2020-8


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Never underestimating the collective stupidity of the TDS crowd. They will be cheering Pelosi and her lawsuit as the sheriff drags them out of their foreclosed shanty.


I don't think so. It would be such a bad look on the democrats, especially during an election year. But nevertheless The American people's patience is wearing thin with congress and this is the reason why we need term limits in congress. We got these old ass people who have been in congress since I was born (I'm 31)

they gotta go, period. It's time for change, it's either going to come peaceful or it's going to come violently. The partisan digging in has to stop and all these congressmen do is dig their heels in. It has to stop. It's has to stop.. or I'm afraid we are not going to have a country anymore in the next five years.

Funny I'm watching a documentary on the peasants revolt of 1381 and it seems like history is just repeating itself....


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/trump-executive-order-coronavirus-391305
> Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


 If he gave me a $1,000,000 , I'd vote for him.. but that's about it


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Never underestimating the collective stupidity of the TDS crowd. They will be cheering Pelosi and her lawsuit as the sheriff drags them out of their foreclosed shanty.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

nj9000 said:


> View attachment 496294




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287291502956224512


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Steve appleby said:


> It would be political suicide for the democrats to sue trump on this. Trump basically has the dems backed into a corner on this.


Eh the media spin will always make him look morally inferior. They'll say something about Trump and the GOP being evil for not giving foreign nationals stimulus checks. And not releasing everyone from prison because apparently you can't social distance in prison and we're all supposed to care... they'll probably say because a large percentage of prisoners are black and hispanic its racist for not letting them out during the pandemic -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SHalester said:


> he's blithering right this second. NO mention of EO's yet.


He blithers everytime he opens his mouth...



Joe Knob said:


> If he gave me a $1,000,000 , I'd vote for him.. but that's about it


Yea a $1,000,000 and a puppy....


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287291502956224512


What a video, these people are nuts................



25rides7daysaweek said:


> He blithers everytime he opens his mouth...
> 
> 
> Yea a $1,000,000 and a puppy....


The man loves his country and people, what can I say.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

nj9000 said:


> Eh the media spin will always make him look morally inferior. They'll say something about Trump and the GOP being evil for not giving foreign nationals stimulus checks. And not releasing everyone from prison because apparently you can't social distance in prison and we're all supposed to care... they'll probably say because a large percentage of prisoners are black and hispanic its racist for not letting them out during the pandemic -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o: -o:


Well that's the thing about the left, they got all bark but no bite. The left is like a disobedient dog that barks all the time you have to do is kick it in the face a couple times and it'll shut up.


nj9000 said:


> View attachment 496294


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ColdRider said:


>


Ahhh, poooooorr Killary!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I had no idea that President's have as much power as they do until The Donald became President! Seriously.


A good amount of it is self-projected with this orange  buffoon.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

ColdRider said:


>


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> View attachment 496352


She reminds me of my mom, who is also insane.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> She reminds me of my mom, who is also insane.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I think I can recite the jingle for that without looking it up...

♫
Hot dogs. Armor hotdogs.
What kind of kids eat Armor hotdogs?
Fat kids. Skinny kids. Kids who climb on rocks.
Short kids. Tall kids. Even kids with Chicken Pox. 
Hot dogs. Armor hotdogs.
The dogs kids love to eat.
♫

How'd I do?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I think I can recite the jingle for that without looking it up...
> 
> ♫
> Hot dogs. Armor hotdogs.
> ...


The first 2 lines fit the tune of The Flintstones!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

🦻Politics section is that you🦻


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Mkang14 said:


> &#129467;Politics section is that you&#129467;


We have a terrible economy, we have terrible international relations, we have skyrocketing unemployment, and we have a completely out of control contagion, all of which is directly or indirectly caused by politics. So what else is left to rant about?! 
(unless you were talking about "_poly ticks_" the nervous conditions that cause multiple twitches?)


----------



## ItsAConspiracy (Aug 28, 2017)

LOL! The obsession with Killary got weird a long time ago... she was terrible, but since all you guys have on Obama is the fact that he wore a tan suit once... I guess you have to work with what you got, amiright! Bidin promises to bring you new material though... or four more years of Trump.

Now MAGive me my free stuff!


----------



## bassplya (Nov 14, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/08/04/trump-executive-order-coronavirus-391305
> Were this to happen, any ants that had been thinking about voting against Trump would now be thinking about voting for him instead?


They would have to be idiots. No one is that stupid!


----------



## 15000+driver (Apr 11, 2020)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I am no legal scholar, but I think it would be unconstitutional to issue an EO passing out money to unemployed.


Yeah you are no legal scholar. Stay away from fake news. Its intention is not only hurt you mentally but psychically.

Trump already got rid of the FED and now he is working on the IRS. The money is being put back on the Gold Standard but before he does he wants people to get money (Rothchilds) and buy stuff. And when the Gold Standard becomes into effect all the FIAT money that all those contracts were made under are null and void. Good bye house payments, Goodbye car payments, Goodbye school loans, Goodbye enslavement to the NOW....... and the mexicans will call Trump names.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

cray cray level of this thread was just exceeded.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

15000+driver said:


> Yeah you are no legal scholar. Stay away from fake news. Its intention is not only hurt you mentally but psychically.
> 
> Trump already got rid of the FED and now he is working on the IRS. The money is being put back on the Gold Standard but before he does he wants people to get money (Rothchilds) and buy stuff. And when the Gold Standard becomes into effect all the FIAT money that all those contracts were made under are null and void. Good bye house payments, Goodbye car payments, Goodbye school loans, Goodbye enslavement to the NOW....... and the mexicans will call Trump names.


Gold standard?

lol, sure let me wire you a trillion ounces of gold! :roflmao:


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

15000+driver said:


> Yeah you are no legal scholar. Stay away from fake news. Its intention is not only hurt you mentally but psychically.
> 
> Trump already got rid of the FED and now he is working on the IRS. The money is being put back on the Gold Standard but before he does he wants people to get money (Rothchilds) and buy stuff. And when the Gold Standard becomes into effect all the FIAT money that all those contracts were made under are null and void. Good bye house payments, Goodbye car payments, Goodbye school loans, Goodbye enslavement to the NOW....... and the mexicans will call Trump names.


----------



## 15000+driver (Apr 11, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Gold standard?
> 
> lol, sure let me wire you a trillion ounces of gold! :roflmao:


Why do you think that Pres Trump needed his signature on the $1200 stimulus checks?..

Yes please wire me a trillion ounces of gold. Thats why its at the all time high.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> a puppy....


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Flacco said:


> The sign of a good negotiation are when both sides leave mad (but made a deal). Give and take. MAKE A DEAL!!


One guy makes offer, says " how about 3 Trillion as my first offer before negotiations".

Second guy says, "let me wait and see". Then comes at the last minute and say " how about 1 Trillion".

Everybody huffs and puffs and name calls then in the heat of things first guy says " ok, I'll compromise by 1 Trillion, from 3 Trillion, how about 2 Trillion".

Second guy Says " It's vacation time, I'm going home, pandemic is fake, my first offer is final, I'm not compromising by 1 Trillion to meet at 2."

They turn the lights of and go on vacation.

How could the deal have been negotiated? Was 2 Trillion the proper compromise for a deal?

If one guy brings the price down by 1, but the other guy doesn't meet in the middle, who would have made more effort to compromise? Who didn't care if a deal was made?

Like the other poster said, drain the swamp. Hold your local representative responsible. Ask them, did they support a 2 Trillion deal? If not throw a rotten tomato at them, and end their career.


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> One guy makes offer, says " how about 3 Trillion as my first offer before negotiations".
> 
> Second guy says, "let me wait and see". Then comes at the last minute and say " how about 1 Trillion".
> 
> ...


You grow or buy better weed than me, care to share some? Not meant as an insult, I just want what you are smoking.


----------



## ItsAConspiracy (Aug 28, 2017)

These people have you all fighting over scraps. A bulk of the stimulus went to corporate interests and bailouts. But yeah, they got you all pissed at one another, and while youre all focused on proving your team is better than the other, they are robbing you blind.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 499046


Im sorry i should have stipulated that i was cutting the offer for her. Theres nothing that trump could do to get me to vote for him. Not a ride on his helicopter, not all of his supposed money, not the mind control his has on his consurvative base, not even a non shedding puppy or letting me bang his daughter. Well maybe letting me dirty Sanchez her and making mitch McDonnell kiss her. Maybe.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Eco-Charles said:


> You grow or buy better weed than me, care to share some? Not meant as an insult, I just want what you are smoking.


There are democrats that are not willing to sign a deal below 3 T. There are Republicans who will not sign above 1 T. 
The ones who say I'm willing to meet in the middle care about the country.

The ones who don't compromise need to have their career toppled. I don't care if it's OAC or Ted Cruz.

If they had a weed session, I'm sure they would have just found a middle ground.

Anything with Kush in its name, I smoke.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

15000+driver said:


> Why do you think that Pres Trump needed his signature on the $1200 stimulus checks?..
> 
> Yes please wire me a trillion ounces of gold. Thats why its at the all time high.


You're dumb.

Go away.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

15000+driver said:


> Yeah you are no legal scholar. Stay away from fake news. Its intention is not only hurt you mentally but psychically.
> 
> Trump already got rid of the FED and now he is working on the IRS. The money is being put back on the Gold Standard but before he does he wants people to get money (Rothchilds) and buy stuff. And when the Gold Standard becomes into effect all the FIAT money that all those contracts were made under are null and void. Good bye house payments, Goodbye car payments, Goodbye school loans, Goodbye enslavement to the NOW....... and the mexicans will call Trump names.


As a wise man once said, welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/robert...loyment-benefit-to-go-out-this-week-for-some/


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

I will crack Lyft hacks said:


> One guy makes offer, says " how about 3 Trillion as my first offer before negotiations".
> 
> Second guy says, "let me wait and see". Then comes at the last minute and say " how about 1 Trillion".
> 
> ...


Agreed. If I was at the table, meeting at 2 Trillion was the number. Done in one day working out details.


----------



## Urscnj (Aug 13, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> He would if he could, but he can't.
> Probably only EO on eviction moratorium.
> 
> Democrats are holding everything up.


D



Urscnj said:


> D


Democrats are the reason you got the $600 dude! You can say they are holding it up but only because Democrats are holding firm at $600 wkly. Those Repugnicans only want to give you $200. You decide $600 Democrats or $200 from the rotten party?


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

Urscnj said:


> D
> 
> You can say they are holding it up but only because Democrats are holding firm at $600 wkly.


The result is $0. That's STUPID politics. They're wrecking peoples lives.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

bone-aching-work said:


> The result is $0. That's STUPID politics. They're wrecking peoples lives.


Republicans offered to extend the $600 through the end of 2020.

Pelousy refused, but demanded a vote for her post office bullshit.

Twenty five billion.

REJOICE!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

bone-aching-work said:


> The result is $0. That's STUPID politics. They're wrecking peoples lives.


So much for the 'we're all in this together' narrative.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Republicans offered to extend the $600 through the end of 2020.
> 
> Pelousy refused, but demanded a vote for her post office bullshit.
> 
> ...


They did???

This is the Republicans offer five days ago.

https://about.bgov.com/news/senate-gop-skinny-virus-plan-funds-education-unemployment-aid/
Does that look like the Republicans are offering 600 per week??


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

The real question is has anyone received this imaginary $300 executive order money yet?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

observer said:


> They did???
> 
> This is the Republicans offer five days ago.
> 
> ...


This does.
Listen to Stinky Hoyer...

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/31/steny-hoyer-white-house-suggested-four-month-exten/


Uberguyken said:


> The real question is has anyone received this imaginary $300 executive order money yet?


Yes.
Two weeks here in AZ


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> This does.
> Listen to Stinky Hoyer...
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/31/steny-hoyer-white-house-suggested-four-month-exten/
> ...


That was from three weeks ago and is from the White House, not the Senate. The Senate is against the 600 per week.

The White House already swung and came up short.

One other thing missing from the Republican Skinny Bill, no 1,200 stimulus checks.


----------



## Avii27 (Nov 15, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> There is absolutely nothing that could make me vote for him.


Only a dumb person would vote for Evil Dems.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Avii27 said:


> Only a dumb person would vote for Evil Dems.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Avii27 said:


> Only a dumb person would vote for Evil Dems.


They are all corrupt, but history shows the GOP is much more evil.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Republicans offered to extend the $600 through the end of 2020.
> 
> Pelousy refused, but demanded a vote for her post office bullshit.
> 
> ...


That never happened.

Fake news.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> That never happened.
> 
> Fake news.


Here, Goober.

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/31/steny-hoyer-white-house-suggested-four-month-exten/


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Here, Goober.
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/31/steny-hoyer-white-house-suggested-four-month-exten/


I find it very hard to believe that there was an up-and-down-vote offer on the $600 to the end of the year - i.e., without some type of extra stuff. There must be an ant of two at UP who live in her district that can ask her office if this is true.

Oh, and that source is an establishment conservative outfit that couldn't possibly be in favor of this; I would definitely take anything they write with a BIG grain of salt.


----------



## I will crack Lyft hacks (Aug 5, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Here, Goober.
> 
> https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/jul/31/steny-hoyer-white-house-suggested-four-month-exten/


That's fake news.

The White House does not have the authority.

They can take funds from the FEMA Hurricane fund, worth 2 weeks of the 600 weekly.

So whatever the White House offers comes from a few billion taken from other already existing programs. Most economist say that not even worth 4 weeks at 300 +.

Only a deal with D and R's would allow any real unemployment extension.

Dems should come down to below 2 T and if no deal, then it would be clear who screwed the people.

Both sides need to be pressured.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Can't escape politics, in any forum here. Let's rename this site idiotswhocantavoidpoliticsineverything.com


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> That never happened.
> 
> Fake news.


114 Democrats say otherwise...

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/18/cor...rats-urge-pelosi-to-vote-on-unemployment.html


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

There will be one more stimulus package pass before the election.. Vaccine will be expedited before the election too..

Trump will definitely win this election too.. Reason: This is Biden's third presidential run.. the more you run for president, your chances getting elected is very slim.. I can understand you got elected on your first or second try, but there's no candidate became president on his third try in history. Second reason is Biden is very very old... like 77 years old.. The oldest dude is Reagan but not as old as 77 yrs old..


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> The oldest dude is Reagan


No.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_...xt=The youngest to become president,220 days,


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

bethswannns said:


> There will be one more stimulus package pass before the election.. Vaccine will be expedited before the election too..
> 
> Trump will definitely win this election too.. Reason: This is Biden's third presidential run.. the more you run for president, your chances getting elected is very slim.. I can understand you got elected on your first or second try, but there's no candidate became president on his third try in history. Second reason is Biden is very very old... like 77 years old.. The oldest dude is Reagan but not as old as 77 yrs old..


I'd like to share your enthusiasm. I guess Pelosi knows how to work Trump over the barrel, and it will happen to her liking.

Biden's past time running is completely irrelevant - he's the prototypical "safe generic Democrat".


----------

